
You and Your Research - Flemlord
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html?
======
Flemlord
This was posted a year ago, but it produced such an "ah ha" moment for me, I
thought I'd re-post. My favorite paragraph:

"Now again, emotional commitment is not enough. It is a necessary condition
apparently. And I think I can tell you the reason why. Everybody who has
studied creativity is driven finally to saying, ``creativity comes out of your
subconscious.'' Somehow, suddenly, there it is. It just appears. Well, we know
very little about the subconscious; but one thing you are pretty well aware of
is that your dreams also come out of your subconscious. And you're aware your
dreams are, to a fair extent, a reworking of the experiences of the day. If
you are deeply immersed and committed to a topic, day after day after day,
your subconscious has nothing to do but work on your problem. And so you wake
up one morning, or on some afternoon, and there's the answer. For those who
don't get committed to their current problem, the subconscious goofs off on
other things and doesn't produce the big result. So the way to manage yourself
is that when you have a real important problem you don't let anything else get
the center of your attention - you keep your thoughts on the problem. Keep
your subconscious starved so it has to work on your problem, so you can sleep
peacefully and get the answer in the morning, free."

